# new member



## whiston31 (Jun 13, 2008)

hi to all you wild campers, i am peter from sion mills northern ireland we have a 1977 hanomag/mercedes camper it is in every day use plus we travel all over n/ireland & s/ireland


----------



## tresrikay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello Peter and welcome to the place, nice to see someone else from over the ditch.


----------



## whiston31 (Jun 13, 2008)

*hello tresrikay*



			
				;36331 said:
			
		

> Hello Peter and welcome to the place, nice to see someone else from over the ditch.


nice to hear from some body from my home place, yes i was born & bred in bollington 
   peter


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 13, 2008)

hi ther and welcome to this site you live in a beautiful part of the world will have to visit some time


----------



## whiston31 (Jun 13, 2008)

*mandrake*



mandrake said:


> hi ther and welcome to this site you live in a beautiful part of the world will have to visit some time


 hey great site & welcome over hear anytime no problem
   peter


----------



## wildman (Jun 14, 2008)

top of the morning to you and welcome to wild camping, a friendly bunch and very knowledgable


----------

